
Stack Overflow Funding: Chat Q&A Transcript - rayvega
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/05/stack-overflow-funding-chat-qa-transcript/
======
mogston
I love StackOverflow, ServerFault etc, so i hope that the investment helps
them to grow rapidly. StackOverflow has saved my life on many occasions.

I hope they spend significant time on evolving the Stack Exchange UI away from
the parent sites. I can't help feeling 'oh here's another one' every time i
come across a SE powered site.

